# D hacks accutane



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have some of hacks accutane it's a solid tablet, all tane I've used before is a brown liquid in capsule? Does this stuff work as normally I eat 20mg if Roche and I can sense dry lips coming I've eaten half a dozen of these and nothing! Anyone else used them?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> I use both Roche and D-Hacks as had loads of Roche left from when I'm was under a Dermo because I "lost" one of my precriptions and only running x1 tab or gel mon/thurs so lasting me ages!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/259472-hacks-accutane.html?highlight=


Thanks mate I'll keep munching them and see how I go they just look more like ecstasy than a skin product


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I have some of hacks accutane it's a solid tablet, all tane I've used before is a brown liquid in capsule? Does this stuff work as normally I eat 20mg if Roche and I can sense dry lips coming I've eaten half a dozen of these and nothing! Anyone else used them?


They are not as strong as the Roche ones even though they say they are 10mg more.

I had to wait about 5-6 days and then the drip lips and dry skin etc came one.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sams said:


> They are not as strong as the Roche ones even though they say they are 10mg more.
> 
> I had to wait about 5-6 days and then the drip lips and dry skin etc came one.


I'm on my phone so 'like'


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I've given it a fair shot. I can't fault hacks test 400 but the accutane is bollox. I can munch then like skittles and they do fuk all didn't even realise they were 30mg lol. Ate 6 Saturday 5 yesterday 5 this morning. Lips not even remotely dry. I'd have dry lips of two days of 40mg of generics. Hacks needs to bin them off and start again. Not lab slating as his test rocks but the tane is w4nk


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Well I've given it a fair shot. I can't fault hacks test 400 but the accutane is bollox. I can munch then like skittles and they do fuk all didn't even realise they were 30mg lol. Ate 6 Saturday 5 yesterday 5 this morning. Lips not even remotely dry. I'd have dry lips of two days of 40mg of generics. Hacks needs to bin them off and start again. Not lab slating as his test rocks but the tane is w4nk


I wouldnt go on how dry your lips get to judge its effectiveness. I used prescribed Roche at 60mg a day and didn't get dry lips or skin.

D-Hacks tane is weak but it does work. It cleared up pretty bad acne on my back/cheat at 30mg a day along with Zydex at 20mg within a couple of months. It's also keeping me spot free at the moment at 30mg eod. I also got other retinoid sides like sensitive skin to the sun and waxing etc.

For the price you pay its probably the best you'll get. Pharma tane is crazy money!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The doog said:


> I wouldnt go on how dry your lips get to judge its effectiveness. I used prescribed Roche at 60mg a day and didn't get dry lips or skin.
> 
> D-Hacks tane is weak but it does work. It cleared up pretty bad acne on my back/cheat at 30mg a day along with Zydex at 20mg within a couple of months. It's also keeping me spot free at the moment at 30mg eod. I also got other retinoid sides like sensitive skin to the sun and waxing etc.
> 
> For the price you pay its probably the best you'll get. Pharma tane is crazy money!!!


Fair enough but pharma tane does dry my lips and also hacks is doing fuk all for my acne so.....


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I wasn't to sure on the hacks tane either. It did make the skin off my lips come off but didn't do much for spots like pharma did


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I found it to be rather good, however I have never used "pharma tane"


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Hacks tane worked for me also, as said, not as good as roche but definitely worked and less than half the price of roche........


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm on them now and thought the same @SwAn1


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Bit of an update... I've been taking been on these nearly 2 months now upped my dose to 3 a day, been on 3 a day the last 3 weeks still got spots coming and I ain't having dry lips or nose like I did off an older batch which I only took 2 a day. Not happy with this batch I will try pharma next I think


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Which batch you using mate, the old circle ones or the shield ones? I've just started the shield ones today and planning on running them at 30mg/mon/weds/fri as a maintainance dose!


Round ones were good for me, I'm using the shield ones now and I don't think they are very good tbh


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Yeah they were last ones I used which were bang on, will see how I get on with these! I haven't got any spots and haven't had any for well over a year now maybe even 2 years so aslong as I don't breakout it's all good...


See how you get on mate. Hope you don't break out they are fcukers to get rid of.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> I know mate, suffered with bad acne/bacne for afew years before I jumped on accutane. My Dermo said it was one of the worst cases she'd seen and wanted to put me on 100mg/day straight away but I refused to go it at the time as was put off with all the horror stories I'd read online and the vids I'd watched on YouTube! Ended up going back and asking to go on it as had no other choice/options so she started me off on a lower dose first.
> 
> If I could go back I'd off self precribed well before I was even referred to a Dermo. Mine came out of nowhere when I was about 21-22 and wasn't AAS induced either although my Dermo didn't believe me :/
> 
> Edit: If I breakout I'll be going straight back to my Dermo for some Roche  lol


Haha! I'm 21 now mate and I haven't took any Gear since may and I've had breakouts since. It's getting me down now tbh


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

How good are Roche? @Big Ste


----------

